# I've only just joined, and had a brief glimpse...



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

...at some of the threads and posts, and quite frankly, I have to declare that I think most of them are written by a set of uninspiring dullards.
That's my first point!
My second point is a question: Have I stumbled onto a yankee site rather than a decent English one?
Genuine answers please.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 29, 2007)

First of all, welcome to Writing Forums. As far as I know the site is American, but there are lots of other people around! For example, I'm Belgian (as long as that country still exists...). And what is decent???


Nickie


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Gogol! I'm looking forward to reading your work and seeing you around! I hope you find inspiration amongst the dullards!


----------



## Non Serviam (Sep 29, 2007)

You've stumbled on an international site.  There are staff from both sides of the pond.

I look forward to being amazed and entertained by your scintillating, non-dullard posts.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

*response is always pleasing, especially when....*

the intended post was to tease out the most colourful characters gazing into the forum.
Normally to such a 'teasing post' only insult would follow in the wake of it.
It's strange and refreshing to have moderation meet the bait.
I need some opionion from the trio of yourselves on the idea of SALIGIA and the contrary virtures?


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 29, 2007)

I get emails for SALIGIA (tm) in my inbox all the time. I always wonder how they know I'm impotent. In my opinion, SALIGIA (tm) and the contrary virtues (Viagara[tm]?) should be restricted to the elderly or otherwise infirm.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

*A little Latin is confusing, when the viagra has.....*

sucked the blood from your brain and transported it into your pants, mythinks!


----------



## meldy (Sep 29, 2007)

If you are looking for opinions on the uses or applications of ED meds then what are you doing on a writing board?

If you are looking to hock or buy ED drugs...what are you doing on a writing board.

*coughtrollcough*

 methinks!!


----------



## wmd (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome Gogol... 

just a note about the forums, mentors are not moderators. We are just here to help out and such.

I hope you stick around a while, I am interested in the input you will provide in our discussions.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

First of all, pal:
This silly reply of yours: 'If you are looking for opinions on the uses or applications of ED meds then what are you doing on a writing board?

If you are looking to hock or buy ED drugs...what are you doing on a writing board.

*coughtrollcough*

methinks!!'
waffling on about drugs has completely missed the point!
SALIGIA is not a viagra tablet worshipped by your cherished and sexually under-nourished wife, nor is it a drug!
Secondly, If you want to insult people on this decent forum, and the decent people like my good self, and the decent Belgiums, may I say: I think you are sadly misplaced.
Good day, sir!


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome. Can't wait to read all of your inspirational posts. 

No-one is adored in the forum more than those who ruffle a few feathers. 

It's true. 

Lost


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

Great and let me bow down to the gorund as I genuflect, Lost in Some Plot!
I'll follow every utterance of yours on knees of sycophancy!


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, I stopped worshiping the Gorund ages ago. He's a sick fellow, that Gorund, what with the human-sacrifice scandal and all. 

I'd much rather worship something tangible. Like television or nachos. 

Cheers. 

Lost


----------



## meldy (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir??

husband??

Am I missing something??  Oh wait...I really AM missing something. 

I am well aware what SALIGIA is........just not sure how it is associated with Viagra or where that reference came from.  It appears it is also the name for an ED med??

Assuming of course you are talking about the Catholic SALIGIA....if not I really havent a clue what you are talking about.

So far as insulting. I dont believe I was anymore insulting than your OP.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

You are a veritable uncouth man/woman/or one of the Greek mythological cocktails of wishes.
Do you regularly incite sexual innuendo in your responses?
Across the pond, surely!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay...

Hello and welcome to the forums, Gogol.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like I've won this one!  As the usual trawlers and pirates of more creative minds have 'done one!'


----------



## meldy (Sep 29, 2007)

Gogol said:


> I need some opionion on the idea of SALIGIA and the contrary virtures?


 
Okay, I'll bite cause I seriously think you are talking out your ass.

I have already posted this once, on one of your many threads which has since been deleted with that thread so I will try to remember what I posted.

SALIGIA is simply the abbreviation of the latin words for the seven deadly sins.  Nothing more complicated than that.  If you really want to be pretentious (which you clearly do by your use of lad and lass which no self respecting person from the U.K uses anymore) then you might want to bust out the medieval latin verb form here and there which is saligiere.(or to commit a deadly sin)
Just in case you didnt know.

So what sort of opinion are you looking for?

Opinion regarding the existence of the seven deadly sins? and, by default, their seven contrary virtues? or their institution by the Catholic church?

If you want information you are going to have to provide a bit of direction as to what you are looking for.

Otherwise you are just blowing smoke.


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

I think Meldy,that you've bitten the bough of earthly attraction.
That's good and demonstrable commendable from someone who has been cajoled out of their cell of inactivity!
You comment on other people's threads and yet have nothing to say about your own?
Strange!
Why is that?


----------



## Shinn (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to Writing Forums, Gogol 

~ Shinn


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh please, Meldy, my soulfull Neva, that carries the city to the Baltic!
How can I compete with the cartoon, Shinn?


----------



## Shinn (Sep 29, 2007)

What? :?


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

*Plot Structure:*​


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

Come on, Meldy, where's your muscled African icon buttocks on this?
That's already been written?


----------



## Gogol (Sep 29, 2007)

Sory,  Meldy!


----------



## Gogol (Sep 30, 2007)

*I've just read this gem of yours, Meldy, and what a riveting piece of literature it is.*

_*'Stupidest movie that you cant help but watch.* _
_I have a few.....

The Pest....probably the most retarded-ed-ed movie every but its freaking hilarious at the same time. X\'D

Spawn...I just love the cape 

DOOM....just bad all over...but Karl Urban (holy-hotness Batman! :tongue

My husband is addicted to THe Dukes of Hazzard. I think he watched it for Jessica in the short shorts lol....once was enough for me though.'_


----------



## Gogol (Sep 30, 2007)

*The English Censorship* 
Up until about 3 minutes ago I was a respected member of an English Writers' Forum, WriteWords.
I was asked to give some true thoughts on what I thought about a person's style of writing, and my honest thoughts on another one's vanity and pride: I gave them and in return received an e-mail warning that I would face the consequences of any further transgression.
This is the reply to that e-mail, the cause that they have suspended my account. Do you think it constitutes a ban?

_Dear *************,_
_I've just read the very unfortunate e-mail that you have sent, and am deeply offended by the nasty overtones and unadulterated undertones of dictatoship._
_Since when did 'critical' constitute 'offence?'_
_I merely posted a couple hard facts about people flogging poor literature, and another in a permenant state of genuflection, whilst being patted on the back by a circle of sycophants, squealing their hideous praises: now what is wrong with that? Pray tell?_
_I think the question here, Brucey lad is one of interpretation: what some interpret as malicious invective, others would merely deem it hard criticism, driven home mercilessly._
_Writing and criticism are as inseparable as the dog and the bitch in a summer's heat._

_Yours,_
_An offended innocent victim of a poor writer, a proud woman, and a deluded supervisor._


----------

